# How do you hold your makeup brushes?



## Calie (Jun 20, 2016)

Makeup brushes play a very important role in our daily life. 
We use them in for every single day to make us charming and confident whenever in the working office or at home.
How to put them in the right place?  Here's some of the makeup brush holders in the following picture.










Brushes holder can be a good decoration for your house sometimes when you have your mind in it. 
Welcome to share creative makeup brush holders you seen or you had.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 20, 2016)

I just use pencil holders. One for eye and lip brushes, the other for face brushes. I also have a third for dirty brushes.


----------



## Calie (Jun 21, 2016)

It's a good idea that u just put your brushes in different holders to keep them clean and in good order. 
I sometimes DIY holders when I was in good mood. 
Take this for example




Sometimes, I may buy purchase some from website or in store.

View attachment 54870

Since they have different usage. 
The former one can hold brushes in different size. 
The later one can be used as dry holder, especially after you cleaning your brushes.
Love them so much


----------



## Aimee M (Jun 21, 2016)

Collecting brush holder is also one of my hobbies. I have varies of  brush holders in my cosmetic room.
I bought one from site shop similar with the one mentioned serval days ago.  It's convenient for me to dry my brushes and I’m really in favor of it. I got them from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H5BV7EE/ref=twister_B01EX0DKUE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1. Got them with cheap price for I applied a coupon code for the item. Want to get more brushes and brush holders to make me more beautiful and hold my brushes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a pair of these to hold some of my brushes on my vanity.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The gold Nate Berkus desk organizers. I also keep my personal everyday brushes in an Kate Spade old fashioned glass etched with the word mine. I got that from a clearance table at Bed Bath and Beyond. I have a few other brushes stores in Cozzette vessels. I have a lot of brushes especially blending/crease brushes. The remaining overflow I keep in an IKEA makeup bag that happens to be large enough to contain them.


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 29, 2016)

oh wow,i never find my brushes on time, whenever i need them,  this is an interesting thing and kind of a different hobby of collecting makeup brushes. i like it


----------



## emmaackermann (Mar 15, 2018)

I often use glass jar or container as makeup brush storage to keep them clean and in proper order.


----------

